# Recipe Calls For Hallertau, I Have Some Perle....



## Bribie G (23/3/09)

I've not used many Euro hops, mostly UK and New Zealand, and recently getting into some Americans.

I'm currently doing a Newcastle Brown attempt and according to Roger Protz: "a complex blend of Hallertau  , Northdown, Northern Brewer and Target hops are used, primarily for bitterness..."

Sorting through my hop stash I came across a couple of plugs of Perle I have left over from a kit n bits brew at one stage. They still smell sweet and reckon I might sub them for the Hallertau. Any euro hop hounds on the forum who have used these hops?


----------



## newguy (23/3/09)

From the hop tastings I organised a couple of years ago:

Perle - Aroma: subdued fruit, low lemon.
Flavour: spicey, peppery, lemon.
General: Nice! German lagers, Kolsch (low).

Hallertauer - Aroma: sweet tea, earthy, low candy.
Flavour: sweet tea, earthy, candy - mint.
General: Good.

Edit: both samples were of German origin.


----------



## hockadays (23/3/09)

I've used perle a few times with hallertau in pilseners and it's quite good. I think it would be fine in your brown ale asa a replacement.


----------



## PostModern (23/3/09)

Perle is a lovely bittering hop. I wouldn't say it was sub for Hallertau in a pale lager, but would be fine in what you're doing.


----------



## shmick (23/3/09)

Perle would be ok for bittering in this case but not really needed for an English brown.

If it's the old Protz and Wheeler(sp?) recipe book I think he used Hallertau more as a general purpose hop as the varieties available back then were severely limited.

A quick online search of the beer (& style) would give a few more realistic options.


----------



## Bribie G (23/3/09)

Protz was actually writing in his Ultimate Encyclopedia of Beer and although the book is a few years old now, as I recall Newkie broon hasn't changed in the last few years so I'll still try the German hops. I remember as a young fellow in Newcastle, the beer had a very unique and distinctive hop hit (can taste it now) compared to the ales of the time like Newcastle Exhibition, Vaux Sampson etc. so maybe the good Dr Porter deliberately went for totally unusual (for that era) hops in 1927 when he formulated the beer.

Doughing in shortly, I'm looking to doing a taste off with some Broon in a few weeks although my version is going to be >5% ABV so let the best broon win


----------

